# bubinga?



## jimmyjames (Apr 25, 2013)

In the time I have been here I have not once seen or heard anybody talk about or working with bubinga, I have worked with a little bit in the past but its so darn expensive! Has anybody turned this stuff or done any flatwork with it? I'm going to have to dig through my really old picture files and see if I can find pictures of a union pacific conference table made with bubinga.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2013)

I've made humidors with it and turned bottle stoppers. It works and turns very well. Bubinga comes in a wide variety of colors, grains, patterns, everyhing from plain jane to spectacular. It's kind of a chameleon of wood species. Waterfall bubinga is beau coup francs but so s much of the other types such as quilted. Yes, bubinga can grow to reveal a classic quilted pattern like BLM (of which I finally got some). 

Do a google image search and just type in bubinga and you'll it can look like different species altogether. I have seen conference tables made with it - the wood is just breathtaking when displayed on such a large canvas. .


----------



## Flacer22 (Apr 25, 2013)

intresting u ask ive been thinking same thing. ive been to few stores and seen it for sale but its kinda pricey. i was half considring buying some in bulk strait from an importer but im not sure i could justify buying an entire semi load to save on price. i suppose if you could buy it and resell would work but have to have a good market ro unload that much. i did talk to a man in gabon about importing logs directly from gabon but im still trying to figure out all the red tape of importing logs plus the upfrount cash of something like that. 

all in all its amazing wood im like you just trying to find a way to get my hands on more of it


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 25, 2013)

I got a good deal on some quartersawn Bubunga a few years ago and made quite a bit of stuff with it, and turned my friends onto the deal and they made stuff with it as well. I really like it, just not the price. If I ever find it at a discount, I jump on it. It is hard, but machines well. It does move some with the seasons, (not the most stable wood) so that needs to be taken into account with joinery. The biggest thing I made with it was a big jewelry box, but I cant find a picture of it:dash2: Anyhow, here is some stuff I pulled up, A cheese board, An endgrain cutting board (kind of a waste of the pretty grain IMO) and a segmented vase, goes great with maple! and cats
[attachment=23699][attachment=23700][attachment=23701]


----------

